# Netflix Suggestions



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

Could anyone recommend some good TV Shows on Netflix? I know it may vary be region but right now, there is nothing that peaks my interest on Netflix. I have watched most of the good shows on there such as House of Cards, Orange is the New Black, Shameless (US), Dexter, Breaking Bad and The Walking Dead to name a few.

Any binge worthy shows would be appreciated.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Is the Fargo tv series on Netflix? If it is then you probably won't be disappointed, it's really the only show that distracts me from the fact that Breaking Bad is over.


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

crimeclub said:


> Is the Fargo tv series on Netflix? If it is then you probably won't be disappointed, it's really the only show that distracts me from the fact that Breaking Bad is over.


No, the Fargo TV series is not on Netflix.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Jermster91 said:


> No, the Fargo TV series is not on Netflix.


Ah, well I'm pretty sure watchfree.to has Fargo as well as literally every other movie and tv show, lol.


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Have you seen Stranger Things? I just finished binge-watching that one yesterday, and was pleasantly surprised by it.


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

crimeclub said:


> Ah, well I'm pretty sure watchfree.to has Fargo as well as literally every other movie and tv show, lol.


Thanks for Watchfree suggestion. I was trying to watch the 6th Season of Shameless (US) and I couldnt find it on Hulu even though it says they offer it .


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Limitless (the TV series). I'm in the middle of the first (and now only) season on Netflix and it is a really good, entertaining show. I just found out today that CBS decided not to bring it back for a season 2 and I'm pretty bummed about that. Check it out anyway though as it is a great show to binge watch.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

That's a shame, Fargo is on UK Netflix and it's really good. Has very short seasons too which I also like.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Scaptain said:


> Have you seen Stranger Things? I just finished binge-watching that one yesterday, and was pleasantly surprised by it.


*Stranger Things* is soo good. Halfway through. Will finish it tonight, I believe.

*Daredevil*, *Jessica Jones*, and *Daredevil S2* in that order. Agents of SHIELD is also part of the MCU, but feel kind of bored of it, as it tries and fails to be a legit part of the movies continuity. DD and JJ, and the other upcoming Defenders are their own little world within that world. You get modest references, but you needn't have seen any of the MCU movies.

*The Increasingly Poor Decisions of Todd Margaret* now has a season 3. The wraparound is seasons 1 and 2. I haven't seen the third yet, but I promise that that series is ridiculously funny. Darkly humorous. Very short seasons. 6 20-minute episodes.

There's plenty of juggernaut tv shows on their, like The X-Files and Lost. But I imagine you're aware of them and I'm assuming give no cares about? I liked them. Have you seen Firefly? One season cancelled show, but it's so good. Serenity, the movie that caps it off, is really good too. (Megaphone: I realize there's Serenity comics. No nerds attack me.)


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Charmander said:


> That's a shame, Fargo is on UK Netflix and it's really good. Has very short seasons too which I also like.


I assumed season 1 wouldn't be topped but once I started watching the season 2 pilot and Kieren Culkin's performance as Rye I was locked in. And damn, the character Mike Milligan.. top knotch.

Is season 2 on UK Netflix yet?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> *Stranger Things* is soo good. Halfway through. Will finish it tonight, I believe.
> 
> *Daredevil*, *Jessica Jones*, and *Daredevil S2* in that order. Agents of SHIELD is also part of the MCU, but feel kind of bored of it, as it tries and fails to be a legit part of the movies continuity. DD and JJ, and the other upcoming Defenders are their own little world within that world. You get modest references, but you needn't have seen any of the MCU movies.
> 
> ...


Don't forget the binge-watch staple Mad Men.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> I assumed season 1 wouldn't be topped but once I started watching the season 2 pilot and Kieren Culkin's performance as Rye I was locked in. And damn, the character Mike Milligan.. top knotch.
> 
> Is season 2 on UK Netflix yet?


Yeah, it only came out a few weeks ago though. Still torn over which I liked better.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Rectify is great. The Fall is good, too.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

For some of the more obscure Netflix shows, I really liked Bloodline and Narcos.



crimeclub said:


> Is the Fargo tv series on Netflix? If it is then you probably won't be disappointed, it's really the only show that distracts me from the fact that Breaking Bad is over.


Looking at your avatar, you look like you are one of the kitchen brothers.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Pogowiff said:


> For some of the more obscure Netflix shows, I really liked Bloodline and Narcos.
> 
> Looking at your avatar, you look like you are one of the kitchen brothers.


Damnit, I'm not a fan of the Kitchen bros lol.


----------



## gnomealone (Feb 3, 2013)

If you're looking for something light, I thought Lillyhammer and Episodes
were pretty good. Also Maron if you can relate to being a cranky older man.:smile2:


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

Even though I'm super unfamiliar with the whole franchise, I liked Gotham. That was a pretty good show.


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

Pogowiff said:


> For some of the more obscure Netflix shows, I really liked Bloodline and Narcos.
> 
> Looking at your avatar, you look like you are one of the kitchen brothers.


I have watched Bloodline and I enjoyed it.


----------



## Topia (Apr 7, 2016)

You could try The 100. I really liked it but I also have really different taste to a lot of people...


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

lexiee said:


> You could try The 100. I really liked it but I also have really different taste to a lot of people...


I was thinking of watching this after I get done with what I'm currently watching. The reviews seemed good but the synopsis sounded kind of strange.


----------



## Topia (Apr 7, 2016)

Darktower776 said:


> I was thinking of watching this after I get done with what I'm currently watching. The reviews seemed good but the synopsis sounded kind of strange.


I thought it was a little weird and just like every other apocalyptic show too when I watched the trailer and read about it but the first few episodes weren't actually bad and then I really started loving it after that.


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

May19 said:


> Even though I'm super unfamiliar with the whole franchise, I liked Gotham. That was a pretty good show.


I watch it when it airs during the fall. Some other good shows based on DC Comics or Superheroes that you should check out if you haven't seen them are Arrow, The Flash and DC Legends of Tommorow.



lexiee said:


> You could try The 100. I really liked it but I also have really different taste to a lot of people...


I have watched it and can't wait for the the next season.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Ditch the streaming and go back to the "real" Netflix -- the DVD-by-mail service (they also have Blu-ray). The selection is so much better, and a disc is better quality of course.


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

IcedOver said:


> Ditch the streaming and go back to the "real" Netflix -- the DVD-by-mail service (they also have Blu-ray). The selection is so much better, and a disc is better quality of course.


I used the DVD by Mail service but I mostly use it for movies that have been released in the last few months that interest me. I would use it for TV Shows but if I found a show that I enjoyed, I would want to binge watch it, not wait 2 to 3 days for the next disk.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I've heard Mad Men was very good. I'm gonna start watching that. I've also heard good things about Stranger Things.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Mad Men is really good. 

If you like dark comedy/drama... I suggest Weeds, Nurse Jackie, and United States of Tara.


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> ^ Mad Men is really good.
> 
> If you like dark comedy/drama... I suggest Weeds, Nurse Jackie, and United States of Tara.


I have seen Weeds and Nurse Jackie.


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

I finished watching Stranger Things. I need a new TV Show to binge watch.


----------



## Noun (Jul 20, 2012)

Wentworth is really good.

It's a female prison show set in Australia.


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

Noun said:


> Wentworth is really good.
> 
> It's a female prison show set in Australia.


Is it anything like Orange is the New Black?


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

Most of the ones you listed are the ones I was going to suggest, BUT I have some more 

The Office
Sherlock
The Killing
Greys Anatomy
Blue Collar
How To Get Away With Murder
Doc Martin
American Horror Story


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

CurrentlyJaded said:


> Most of the ones you listed are the ones I was going to suggest, BUT I have some more
> 
> The Office
> Sherlock
> ...


Sherlock is great, I've never been a fan of Benidict Cucumberbunsibatch or whatever his name is but he nailed that performance, I was let down with Guy Ritchie's take on it because basically I was hoping for exactly what the show Sherlock is.


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

CurrentlyJaded said:


> Most of the ones you listed are the ones I was going to suggest, BUT I have some more
> 
> The Office
> Sherlock
> ...


I tried watching The Office (US) but I could not get into it. My sister introduced me to American Horror Story. I couldn't get into the last season of American Horror Story..


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

crimeclub said:


> Sherlock is great, I've never been a fan of Benidict Cucumberbunsibatch or whatever his name is but he nailed that performance, I was let down with Guy Ritchie's take on it because basically I was hoping for exactly what the show Sherlock is.


Yes, Sherlock is amazing. I'm upset we have to wait so long for it to come back though...oh well  And really? I find him to be pretty interesting..and I agree he makes the perfect Sherlock!

Yeah, Guy Ritchie's take on it was definitely different but I still enjoyed it because I love Robert Downey Jr.!


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Narcos


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

~The Sopranoes (the most awesome tv series ever made)
~Lost
~Orange is the New Black


I'm really, really behind though most everyone I think has seen these. But if you're living under a rock like I am and haven't seen those they're ****** awesome, worth checking out for sure.


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

Jermster91 said:


> I tried watching The Office (US) but I could not get into it. My sister introduced me to American Horror Story. I couldn't get into the last season of American Horror Story..


Oh my gosh, are you serious?? The Office is what I'm watching now and I literally love it. It's so hilarious to me. But I know what you mean, the first few episodes I was like bleh but now, like I said love it.

American Horror story is unquestionably not for everyone, but I love creepy scary ****. I actually didn't finish the last season, but it was because I was super busy. The last one was the hotel right? I can't find it on Netflix


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

CurrentlyJaded said:


> Oh my gosh, are you serious?? The Office is what I'm watching now and I literally love it. It's so hilarious to me. But I know what you mean, the first few episodes I was like bleh but now, like I said love it.
> 
> American Horror story is unquestionably not for everyone, but I love creepy scary ****. I actually didn't finish the last season, but it was because I was super busy. The last one was the hotel right? I can't find it on Netflix


Yes. I tried watching the first 2 episodes of The Office but I could not get into it. I guess I don't really like comedies like that. I like comedy such as Impractical Jokers or My Name is Earl.

I just didn't like American Horror Story Hotel.My sister said it was really good but I could not get into it. I stopped watching it after the 2nd episode.


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

Jermster91 said:


> Yes. I tried watching the first 2 episodes of The Office but I could not get into it. I guess I don't really like comedies like that. I like comedy such as Impractical Jokers or My Name is Earl.
> 
> I just didn't like American Horror Story Hotel.My sister said it was really good but I could not get into it. I stopped watching it after the 2nd episode.


Hmm, well maybe you can try again, it does get better after the first two. I also like Impractical Jokers, they're so crazy. Sal is my favorite lol. I can't get into My Name is Earl.


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

CurrentlyJaded said:


> Hmm, well maybe you can try again, it does get better after the first two. I also like Impractical Jokers, they're so crazy. Sal is my favorite lol. I can't get into My Name is Earl.


I like all the guys in Impractical Jokers but especially Sal. Most shows that revolve around comedy is either a hit or miss for me. I guess i prefer show that have drama in them.It certainly makes you want to continue watching.


----------



## 552569 (Oct 20, 2014)

Jermster91 said:


> I like all the guys in Impractical Jokers but especially Sal. Most shows that revolve around comedy is either a hit or miss for me. I guess i prefer show that have drama in them.It certainly makes you want to continue watching.


Yeah, of course they're all great but Sal is the best. His laugh omg, always funnier than whatever just happened.

That's true, some comedy shows can be very corny or annoying. Have you ever watch Parks and Recreation? I've always wondered about it.


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

CurrentlyJaded said:


> Yeah, of course they're all great but Sal is the best. His laugh omg, always funnier than whatever just happened.
> 
> That's true, some comedy shows can be very corny or annoying. Have you ever watch Parks and Recreation? I've always wondered about it.


No. I have never heard of it.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Can the mods sticky one of the Netflix threads?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

AngelClare said:


> Can the mods sticky one of the Netflix threads?


This could be a good one. I agree.


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

I recently finished watching The Killing and Making a Murderer.


----------



## Lyddie (Aug 19, 2016)

Have you seen or heard of Orphan Black? 

Awesome show and the main actress is amazing. Definitely recommend it.


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

Lyddie said:


> Have you seen or heard of Orphan Black?
> 
> Awesome show and the main actress is amazing. Definitely recommend it.


No, I have not heard of it. Sadly they don't have it on Netflix Inconstant Streaming here is the US.


----------



## Absolution (Jan 12, 2010)

SamanthaStrange said:


> ^ Mad Men is really good.


Mad Men is amazing. One of the top three shows I've ever seen.

For those who haven't seen it yet, Stranger Things is awesome.


----------



## overthinker94 (Aug 26, 2016)

Stranger Things was phenomenal and The Returned was a pretty good show, it got cancelled after the first season but still was very interesting


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

JustThisGuy said:


> There's plenty of juggernaut tv shows on their, like The X-Files and Lost. But I imagine you're aware of them and I'm assuming give no cares about? I liked them. Have you seen Firefly? One season cancelled show, but it's so good. Serenity, the movie that caps it off, is really good too. (Megaphone: I realize there's Serenity comics. No nerds attack me.)


I loved Firefly :cry

I'm kinda weird in that I just can't bring myself to get started on shows that have more than 2 or 3 seasons. I just get overwhelmed by how much of the show there is and how long it would take to complete it. I'll probably never watch breaking bad for that reason, no matter how many people tell me it's an amazing show. It's 62 hour long episodes. I can't do that.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

I just started watching Broadchurch. It's a pretty interesting crime/drama. The only problem is the British accents. I had to turn on the subtitles so I could understand what they were saying. :lol


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

If you like sitcoms, I recommend 30 Rock.

Season 1 isn't the best, but it gets a lot better starting season 2.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I loved Firefly :cry
> 
> I'm kinda weird in that I just can't bring myself to get started on shows that have more than 2 or 3 seasons. I just get overwhelmed by how much of the show there is and how long it would take to complete it. I'll probably never watch breaking bad for that reason, no matter how many people tell me it's an amazing show. It's 62 hour long episodes. I can't do that.


I'm gonna be one of those other people. I'm telling you...! I also do what you do with shows that are really long. I think, "That's a lot to get into." But if you keep in your head "one season at a time," then once you start the first season, it'll start flowing. When you reach an end of a season, take a break or maybe you'll feel amped and begin the next one. Also, they're about 42-45 minute long episodes. Goes by quick.


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

I need a good TV series to watch that will keep me occupied while I am constantly at home all the time.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Strangers Things. 

I also like Sneaky Pete and The Man in the High Castle. Though both of these are on Amazon.

I also like The Americans. But like a lot of FX dramas, I think it's more for a niche audience.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Dec 5, 2016)

Maslow said:


> Rectify is great. The Fall is good, too.


I started watching Rectify. It's really really good. I binged the first season in one sitting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Breaking Bad was and still is one of ultimate favorites, took me a long while to continue it after I tried starting the pilot but after that it became an unforgettable ride. I scarcely remember a TV show ever leaving as much of an impact on me as it did. If you liked it, then I'd recommend Better Call Saul. The writing is also amazing on it and it's like you get to see a whole new side of Jimmy (Saul) that you never could on BB.

I would also reccomend Sense8. You get to see the lives of people from completely different walks of life blend together and crazy stuff begins to happen. lol

These are shows I still need to completely catch up with myself and had put off for awhile but I really got into Arrow (If you're into typical superhero stuff, but I noticed it did get more cliched and exaggerated with it's fantastical elements later on..) and Once Upon A Time which features a town that has modern day reincarnations of storybook characters like Snow White. (I think it's a slower show and has a more of romantic feel to it) 

How To Get Away With Murder really starts to have a thickening plot. If you're into really shows that start having really strong, sudden plot twists as you find out more I think it is a good recc. 

Parks and Rec and It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia (Sunny has much more vulgar, black comedy though..be warned. lol) are very good for comedies. 

Currently I've also last been watching Penny Dreadful, a show with a more Steampunk setting in a neo-Victorian time period. It has Eva Green as one of the main characters, and I think
she does a stunning job as always.


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

AffinityWing said:


> Breaking Bad was and still is one of ultimate favorites, took me a long while to continue it after I tried starting the pilot but after that it became an unforgettable ride. I scarcely remember a TV show ever leaving as much of an impact on me as it did. If you liked it, then I'd recommend Better Call Saul. The writing is also amazing on it and it's like you get to see a whole new side of Jimmy (Saul) that you never could on BB.
> 
> I would also reccomend Sense8. You get to see the lives of people from completely different walks of life blend together and crazy stuff begins to happen. lol
> 
> ...


For some reason, I don't find British TV shows that interesting. I guess the the little to no action/drama has something to do with it.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Jermster91 said:


> For some reason, I don't find British TV shows that interesting. I guess the the little to no action/drama has something to do with it.


Lol I was just about to suggest Happy Valley. I know a few Americans who love that show, though most of them had to use subtitles because of the regional accents. I kinda get what you mean, but I think that British shows seem a bit more 'real' sometimes and less cheesy. Most of my favourite shows are American though.

I think they might be taking Buffy the Vampire Slayer off Netflix next month, so now's your chance if you're interested.


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

Documentary for us Stoners: "Cross-fire Hurricane"

The original "Star Trek" series on HD and 5.1, same for "The X-Files", and now "Buffy: The Vampire Slayer" also


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Jermster91 said:


> For some reason, I don't find British TV shows that interesting. I guess the the little to no action/drama has something to do with it.


There is one American character, though I thought he was a bit stereotyped.. at least in the beginning. I mean the very first scene they show him in is in a shooting range so I thought "Is he going to be some sort of cowboy?!" lol It was a Wild West show, apparently.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

The Expanse is a great sci-fi show, if you're into the genre.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Dec 5, 2016)

Wow, they have all the original Twilight Zone episodes. It's the original Black Mirror. It's all in black and white but so worth watching.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Anyone saw A Series of Unfortunate Events on netflix? I heard great reviews about it. But everyone who watched it told me it was absolutely horrible.


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

Pogowiff said:


> Anyone saw A Series of Unfortunate Events on netflix? I heard great reviews about it. But everyone who watched it told me it was absolutely horrible.


Yes I have seen it. For someone that has not read the books and the only other version that I have seen was the Jim Carrey one, it wasn't that bad of a TV show.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

red army http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3264102/


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Anybody watch this Swedish show '30 degrees in February'? It's pretty good so far.


----------



## eppie (Mar 19, 2017)

I'd suggest Twin Peaks, especially since it's 3rd season is premiering in May, after 26 years lol


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

For those that haven't seen it yet, _13 Reasons Why_ is a really good show.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Chappelle Special and Louis CK Special (Both 2017).


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Wtf did they remove the rating system and replace it with some stupid Facebook like button?


----------



## Stormlight (Mar 24, 2017)

The Nice Guys


----------



## Typhoid Mary (Apr 28, 2017)

Please Like Me.

It's an Australian comedy about a gay man dealing with his suicidal mother. Be warned, it deals very heavily with mental illness and may be trigger for some people. For me, it made mental illness feel blissfully normal.


----------



## Vanishing Dreams (May 17, 2016)

Sense8, I really like that show. Season 1 was a bit slow and quite graphics, but season 2 the pace is a lot better and way less graphics.


----------



## not there yet (Jun 12, 2017)

JustThisGuy said:


> Chappelle Special and Louis CK Special (Both 2017).


Chapelle's was amazing. Such a twisted and yet logical view on things.


----------



## Fomorian (Nov 24, 2017)

If there available in your region I would recommend, Look Who's Back; a german Borat style comedy mockumentary where Hitler returns to the present day, it gets pretty heavy and uncomfortable at times though. And also one of my favourite horrors from South Korea called The Wailing


----------



## RyanIsNerdy (Apr 20, 2017)

The Babysitter. A Netflix original. It's a horror-comedy. Bit of gore, but it's fun(ny).


----------



## Cook38 (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm going to go with a few Netflix originals here. I'll skip the ones that everyone on the planet is already watching. If you like comedy, you might want to check out Disjointed or The Ranch (a great choice if you're a Sam Elliott or That '70s Show fan). If you're into horror/zombies with a healthy dose of humor thrown in, try The Santa Clarita Diet.


----------



## Gunshow84 (Dec 29, 2017)

I watched this Spanish show la Casa de Papel (money heist) last week and can’t recommend it enough. I’m not normally into foreign language films or tv that much but this show blew me away. It’s got everything...cool story, great acting, thrilling and unpredictable. Also can listen to it in English which is a bonus.


----------



## AP30 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sense 8


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Orphan Black is a fascinating show from beginning to end. Love the main actress.


----------



## RyanIsNerdy (Apr 20, 2017)

The End of the F***ing World is pretty great. Short and sweet. About a self-professed psychopath that learns to feel again through a eccentric girl with a brash attitude. Both lashing out at the world because of their parents. Both find something in themselves. It's corny sounding, but it's actually really good. What if Wes Anderson and Wes Craven had a baby.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Stop whatever you're doing right now and watch _The Fall_.


----------



## MamaBearJ (Jan 30, 2018)

I second The Fall being pretty great. Disturbing, twisty, super well-acted. Can't go wrong.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Dark


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Vip3r said:


> Dark


I was just going to post this too, so I guess I'll second it. Great story. I think I'd rather watch it with subtitles instead of how it's dubbed.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

We just watched Marshall, about Thurgood Marshall. Great movie!


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Altered carbon. too soon to give an opinion but it's not looking good...


----------



## RyanIsNerdy (Apr 20, 2017)

Cloverfield Paradox just dropped.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

RyanIsNerdy said:


> Cloverfield Paradox just dropped.


Half way through it and it's soooo bad. Its like a extended black mirror episode lol


----------



## RyanIsNerdy (Apr 20, 2017)

HenDoggy said:


> Half way through it and it's soooo bad. Its like a extended black mirror episode lol


Yeah, I started off thinking, "wow, this is interesting. Could be the best of the anthology so far," but no, it was the weakest. Still entertained me.  The ending could've been better.

Neat to see a full grown Clover monster, instead of the baby in the first one. But also, it explains the anthology aspect of the Clover-verse, in that it's a multiverse and two had a crossover. As well as the second possibly being an alt-timeline/dimension.


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

HenDoggy said:


> Altered carbon. too soon to give an opinion but it's not looking good...


i was a little excited about the screenshots and general hype (supposedly they spent a bunch of money on it)

but yea..when i found out it was the guy who played robocop recently i lost a lot of interest. Then the trailers just made me want to watch bladerunner 2049, instead of a tv version knockoff. I only watched like 10 minutes of it but i wasnt super interested

Godless and Babylon Berlin are the next ones i'm going to give a chance. I watched one episode of Godless and it was pretty good, but kind of slow


----------



## imitationSky (Feb 9, 2018)

You should try Stranger Things and Voltron (if you don't mind cartoons).


----------



## ThatM23 (Feb 9, 2018)

Nurse Jacky, How to get away with murder, Scandal (catch up before the season ends), and some of the Marvel series are okay. Let me know what you think


----------



## ThatM23 (Feb 9, 2018)

I love Stanger Things!


----------



## the end of silence (Oct 21, 2017)

If you want a gritty thriller drama then Ozark


----------



## Eyoga888 (Feb 17, 2018)

Altered carbon
gypsy
sinner
the good place
big bang theory
undercover
luther

As you can tell I have spent a lot of time on netflix.


----------



## Eyoga888 (Feb 17, 2018)

The fall isnt on netflix


----------



## frownman (Feb 19, 2018)

Devilman Crybaby just came out, enjoyed it!


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Watch Icarus, it's damn good!


----------



## tsekaren (Mar 8, 2018)

Whats Fargo like?


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Sensitive Skin*

I just started watching _Sensitive Skin_ and it's OK. Not the best theme for something you'd want to binge but it's put together nicely (sort-of).

I feel like I can relate to the husband in ways and it makes me worry I'll end up like him in the end. Of course, one can't go on in life without taking some risks, but this is something that kind of bugs me.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Santa Clarita Diet, if you like dark comedy.


----------



## Lyddie (Aug 19, 2016)

Everything Sucks. Didn't think it would be that good at first, but I ended up watching all 10 episodes in one sitting.


----------



## Javuri (Mar 12, 2018)

Dark & Damnation.


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

Lost in Space is pretty cool 

definitely binge-worthy

especially great in 4k 5.1

time to cut the cord if you haven't already


----------



## TZT (Mar 25, 2015)

Lyddie said:


> Everything Sucks. Didn't think it would be that good at first, but I ended up watching all 10 episodes in one sitting.


I did the same thing. My wife and I were glued to it.

I recommend the documentary series 'Dirty Money'.


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

There's a new version of the old cartoon "Reboot" on Netflix now, pretty cool


----------



## Horusv2 (Apr 22, 2018)

Not sure if it's been mentioned yet but Mindhunter is great. It's an adaptation of a book about how the term serial killer was first defined.


----------



## Alex32 (Apr 30, 2018)

Hannibal ^^


----------



## sirlistensalot (May 4, 2018)

+1 on Lillyhammer. Good blend of drama, crime, and comedy.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Hitler's Circle of Evil


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Altered Carbon, watched the first 6 episodes of this newish cyberpunk show today.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

^ Finished the first season(10 episodes) in two days with my brother and mom, it's most like Blade Runner and it also has an anime vibe.


----------



## Notgoingout (Mar 19, 2015)

Detectorists is the best thing on Netflix. It's utterly delightful, charming, funny and is pure perfection. Not sure non UK people can watch it? Probably really only for Brits anyway but yeah i'd say if you can watch it, watch it, because it's glorious. I've rec'd it to people before and they've all fallen in love with it.


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Continuum is cool (sci-fi).
Ash vs Evil Dead if you're into horror comedy.
Trailer Park Boys (terrific MAD comedy from Canada). Lotsa swearing!
You seen ALL Star Trek series/episodes?
Lots of crime documentaries if you're into that.


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

I've watched all the original Star Trek episodes in HD 5.1, I'm almost finished with The Next Generation in HD 5.1, but I don't think Deep Space Nine is in HD wtf

The new Monkey TV show is pretty cool, it's silly and not gory, my kind of show. It's made in New Zealand, kinda like a updated Xena show with gods and kung fu fighting, fun stuff.











We've watched almost all the British TV shows: Midsomer Murders, Detectorists, IT Crowd, etc., good stuff


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeh IT Crowd is marvelous if you're a geek yourself.
Another great Brit show is Black Books, don't know if it's on Netflix though, prolly not.


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

Wolfen said:


> Yeh IT Crowd is marvelous if you're a geek yourself.
> Another great Brit show is Black Books, don't know if it's on Netflix though, prolly not.


Yeah we are geeks 

We watched Black Books on Netflix too, not sure if they still have it though. Every month I check for new stuff that they might have and I'm usually disappointed because a lot of times they are just bringing back something they used to have.

I think they even had a season (series) of Ned & Stacy too, at one point. They should bring back Dr. Who no matter how much it costs them. Still plenty of ancient Dr. Who episodes I haven't watched.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Anyone watching Evil Genius?


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Cascades said:


> Anyone watching Evil Genius?


Im two episodes in and its almost as good as "making a murderer". Definitely one of the strangest cases I've heard..


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

HenDoggy said:


> Im two episodes in and its almost as good as "making a murderer". Definitely one of the strangest cases I've heard..


I think by the end of it a few things will be clearer to you but there's still unanswered questions. I really enjoyed it, I liked Making a Murderer too


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

Elementary, Sherlock, Person of Interest, Prison Break


----------



## Greys0n (Mar 30, 2016)

who didn't see *Kakegurui* must check this masterpiece


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

Mindhunter was unexpectedly decent. I find most Netflix originals to be mediocre low budgets with a neat idea that just doesn't seem to come together quite well enough.

It's just one of those names that makes you think it's going to be one of those, but I thought it did a pretty interesting job of showcasing the disturbing nature of high profile serial killers and asking the question of why they are the way they are.


----------



## AaronTheAnxious (Mar 24, 2017)

"Comedy Bang Bang" is a great show where they invite comedians, actors or musicians to be interviewed but do some improv as well. It's a bit silly but I recommend it!


----------



## Dai Evans (Jun 6, 2018)

Currently obsessed with Shooter, it's so good


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Better Call Saul is really good.


----------



## Kaleido (Jul 5, 2018)

YES!! I'm so in love with Anne With An E and season 2's finally out!!! She brings out my inner child! :boogie


----------



## Noraborealis (Jul 3, 2017)

Godless - very brutal western

Atypical - very cute and funny

The Marvel series are pretty good. I especially enjoyed Iron Fist and Punisher.


----------



## Kaleido (Jul 5, 2018)

Good Girls if you want a chick flick with a bit of crime. And Rio. Rio is such a babe.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

The Get Down. CReated by Baz Luhrman, it's about a group that gets into hip hop in the 70's. Great show, great quality for Netflix.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Just finished The Haunting of Hill House. It's good. I'll probably watch it again.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

the cheat said:


> Just finished The Haunting of Hill House. It's good. I'll probably watch it again.


Me too. It was very good.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Kaleido said:


> Good Girls if you want a chick flick with a bit of crime. And Rio. Rio is such a babe.


Lol I just binged this show the past couple days. It's like comedy, drama, and action all blended into one. I can't wait for the second season. I'll probably watch it on TV.


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

New weed documentary is good. Can't remember the name though


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

Here is some good news for those of us with Hi-Fi surround sound systems connected to our Netflix streaming devices.

https://www.cnet.com/news/netflix-n...10aai6g&bhid=26697173848678832220146523780004



> *Netflix now sounds better when you watch it*
> 
> A car chase in Stranger Things season 2 prompted Netflix to improve the quality of its audio streaming.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Watched Extremely Wicked, Shockingly Evil, and Vile about Ted Bundy. Pretty good. It's more about his girlfriend than him, really.

There's an interesting documentary about John Lennon on Netflix.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

RyanIsNerdy said:


> The End of the F***ing World is pretty great. Short and sweet. About a self-professed psychopath that learns to feel again through a eccentric girl with a brash attitude. Both lashing out at the world because of their parents. Both find something in themselves. It's corny sounding, but it's actually really good. What if Wes Anderson and Wes Craven had a baby.


This is my favorite TV show. Can't wait for the next season.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*!*

Not sure if all of the ones you mentioned are good, but I highly recommend _3%_. It's an interesting take on society.

Netflix had an English dub option last I watched it and it was up to season 2. The original audio is in Spanish though, so if you can understand, I believe there's an option for that....


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Love, Death & Robots.


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

The Perfection


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Onto the last episode of Making A Murderer Part 2. For those who have watched the series, I wanna hear your opinions. Do you think he did it or not?


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

We're watching The War, by Ken Burns. It seemed fitting since this is the 75th anniversary of the D-Day invasion.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Love, Death, and Robots.

So far, it's pretty interesting. Each episode is its own thing. It has realistic looking animation on some of them.
@Replicante Ha, you beat me to it. :b


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

PurplePeopleEater said:


> @*Replicante* Ha, you beat me to it. :b


:grin2:
Did you watch "When the yogurt took over"? It's hilarious.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*Castlevania. *

Seriously, it's pretty good and sad too in some parts.

*Godzilla.*

Wasn't too bad actually.

*Mute*

A decent movie


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Replicante said:


> :grin2:
> Did you watch "When the yogurt took over"? It's hilarious.


I did. That one was so random. :lol


----------



## XebelRebel (Apr 21, 2019)

"Get Smart" with Steve Carell and Anne Hathaway has an interesting story.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

netflix originals
black earth rising
castlevania
collateral
dear white people
the dragon prince 
easy
fauda (i haven't an opinion on this yet)
the gift (don't know what i think of this yet, too)
manhunt: unabomber
master of none
patriot act
peaky blinders
the rain
rita
unorthodox

nonnetflix
buffy the vampire slayer
gilmore girls
the mindy project
new girl
the office (us)-for a couple seasons

want to try eventually
30 rock
babylon berlin
caliphate
dark
fargo
mr. sunshine

yes, i consume entertainment like water.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

RyanIsNerdy said:


> The End of the F***ing World is pretty great. Short and sweet. About a self-professed psychopath that learns to feel again through a eccentric girl with a brash attitude. Both lashing out at the world because of their parents. Both find something in themselves. It's corny sounding, but it's actually really good. What if Wes Anderson and Wes Craven had a baby.


my favorite television series. i hope it's back for another season.


----------

